# ABM is teasing OLive about a trade



## MrWonderful (May 18, 2003)

Make him tell!

Here's his post:

394110. Deal Going Down Today 
by ABM1, 7/18/07 19:15 ET 
Man, I can't wait!
Y'all will have to wait until tomorrow to find out, though.

The planets are beginning to align here.



And when asked if this deal has anything to do with two other rumors posted there today from "reputable" posters, ABM replied:

394110.1.1. My Source Is... 
by ABM1, 7/18/07 19:21 ET 
Re: Deal Going Down Today by ABM1, 7/18/07 
...probably not connected with theirs, but this is about as "good as done" as there has been in here in awhile.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Here we go again!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

ABM stands for Atlanta Blazer Man. Must be something to do with the Hawks????


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Freakin Rumors :rocket:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Well, there IS going to be a press conference tomorrow for James Jones... Maybe they're announcing something else, too?


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

If this goes down, ABM will be acquitted for all of his Deal of the Day threads.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Even Seattleblaze says he is hearing a trade for the Blazers. He works in the media in Seattle. I think he said he would bet 60/40 that we are trading for Conley. There are a few other people saying Conley. I'm really starting to wonder if there is any truth to this trade rumor. Unless we are trading at least one or two PG's we will be starting 5 PG's next year.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

WTF? Trade for another PG? Ya right.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Loyalty4Life said:


> If this goes down, ABM will be acquitted for all of his Deal of the Day threads.


If _what_ goes down?

PBF


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Tortimer said:


> Even Seattleblaze says he is hearing a trade for the Blazers. He works in the media in Seattle. I think he said he would bet 60/40 that we are trading for Conley. There are a few other people saying Conley. I'm really starting to wonder if there is any truth to this trade rumor. Unless we are trading at least one or two PG's we will be starting 5 PG's next year.



My only source is my Blazer sales rep . . . so basically I know nothing. But I could see how a rumor for Conley would have wings on the internet because of the sizzle of Oden with Conley. So my guess (stab in the dark) is that is an internet generated rumor that has no substance.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Tortimer said:


> Even Seattleblaze says he is hearing a trade for the Blazers. He works in the media in Seattle. I think he said he would bet 60/40 that we are trading for Conley. There are a few other people saying Conley. I'm really starting to wonder if there is any truth to this trade rumor. Unless we are trading at least one or two PG's we will be starting 5 PG's next year.


I don't see this Conley thing panning out at all, really. The Blazers would probably love to get Conley, but they would also be trying to thin the roster a bit in the process (Jack, Webster, and Przybilla, presumably). Well, the salaries there don't match, so Memphis would have to throw someone (or someones) else in. And if it was penned as a 3-for-2 deal, that other player would have to have a pretty hefty contract. And if that other player has a pretty hefty contract, it seems a bit odd that the buzz would be all about Conley.

I agree with KMD: Internet rumor that will never materialize in reality.

PBF


----------



## moldorf (Jun 29, 2007)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> My only source is my Blazer sales rep . . . so basically I know nothing. But I could see how a rumor for Conley would have wings on the internet because of the sizzle of Oden with Conley. So my guess (stab in the dark) is that is an internet generated rumor that has no substance.


adding fuel to the fire is the apparent....fact (sorry for the word) that Conley has yet to sign a contract


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

deal.. does not say trade.

i very well could be the travis outlaw resign/james jones trade.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

deanwoof said:


> i very well could be the travis outlaw resign/james jones trade.


And i very well could be yo mama! 

PBF


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

I cant imagine Memphis would want anything from our roster not named Roy, Aldridge or Oden in a trade for Conley. Jack, Webster and future 1st rounders doesnt seem like enough for the #5 pick in this draft.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

ProudBFan said:


> I don't see this Conley thing panning out at all, really. The Blazers would probably love to get Conley, but they would also be trying to thin the roster a bit in the process (Jack, Webster, and Przybilla, presumably). Well, the salaries there don't match, so Memphis would have to throw someone (or someones) else in. And if it was penned as a 3-for-2 deal, that other player would have to have a pretty hefty contract. And if that other player has a pretty hefty contract, it seems a bit odd that the buzz would be all about Conley.
> 
> I agree with KMD: Internet rumor that will never materialize in reality.
> 
> PBF


Three team deal? What about players that haven't been signed, you'd just be trading rights. Conley hasn't signed yet, doesn't Portland have a player that hasn't signed playing in Spain? I heard that Memphis is high on Spanish players. Maybe Sergio is going in exchange, he doesn't make a ton of money. Jack to Atlanta for a player to Memphis? Miller to Portland? I'd think that there are a lot of things that could happen. Maybe Conley Sr. is making a stink and Memphis doesn't want to deal with him, much like Yi in Milwaukee? Then again, maybe ABM fell off his rocker and is just out of control with his keyboard.........stranger things have happen. :biggrin:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Also, it was posted by ABM1, not ABM. Just thought I'd point that out. If the ABM we know and love knew something, he would post it here as well.

PBF


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Now that I think about it... I guess I could see them interested in Sergio and Fernandez. Pairing them up with fellow Spaniard Gasol. We'd probably have to include a future first as well. Personally I'm not that high on Conley though and would rather keep our Spaniards and draft picks.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

moldorf said:


> adding fuel to the fire is the apparent....fact (sorry for the word) that Conley has yet to sign a contract



Well that does make it interesting considering all the praise Conley got during summer league. One would think the Griz would have him all locked up by now.

Funny, re-reading my post, I feel like I am walking on egg shells when stating my opinion . . . and it might be a by-product of our on going posts on the other thread.

So I hope our posts (or my posts) on the other thread didn't create the same effect on you (feel like you are walking on egg shells while posting) because then it makes posting no fun. 

Anyways I'm out!


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

HOWIE said:


> Three team deal? What about players that haven't been signed, you'd just be trading rights. Conley hasn't signed yet, doesn't Portland have a player that hasn't signed playing in Spain? I heard that Memphis is high on Spanish players. Maybe Sergio is going in exchange, he doesn't make a ton of money. Jack to Atlanta for a player to Memphis? Miller to Portland? I'd think that there are a lot of things that could happen. Maybe Conley Sr. is making a stink and Memphis doesn't want to deal with him, much like Yi in Milwaukee? Then again, maybe ABM fell off his rocker and is just out of control with his keyboard.........stranger things have happen. :biggrin:


You're right, HOWIE. I was trying to constrain myself to what the buzz is reportedly saying - that the Blazers are trading for Conley. And that, in and of itself at this point in time, just doesn't seem to make a whole lot of sense to me. Maybe I'm just tired...

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Anyways I'm out!


'bout friggin' time! 

PBF


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

ProudBFan said:


> You're right, HOWIE. I was trying to constrain myself to what the buzz is reportedly saying - that the Blazers are trading for Conley. And that, in and of itself at this point in time, just doesn't seem to make a whole lot of sense to me. Maybe I'm just tired...
> 
> PBF


Well it would have to be more than just Conley as he has no value, unless they were to trade him straight across for the rights to Rudy. That wouldn't make any sense at all, why not just take him at 4. :lol: 

Would they take Joel, Webster, Sergio, & the rights to Rudy for Miller and the rights to Conley? That would be a lot to give up IMO.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

ProudBFan said:


> Also, it was posted by ABM1, not ABM. Just thought I'd point that out. PBF


They are one and the same.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

yuyuza1 said:


> They are one and the same.


So who is ABM2?


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves (May 30, 2007)

Mike Conley are you guys serious?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I Own 2 Microwaves said:


> Mike Conley are you guys serious?


No I'm HOWIE, do you really have two Microwaves or do you just tell people that? :lol:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Can anyone go through that mess of a forum and tell me what the rumor is?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Samuel said:


> Can anyone go through that mess of a forum and tell me what the rumor is?



ABM came on around 5PM, and said that a deal will go down today, and will be announced tomorrow. No specifics on players.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> ABM came on around 5PM, and said that a deal will go down today, and will be announced tomorrow. No specifics on players.


For the record:

THAT IS NOT THE ABM THAT POSTS HERE!

The ABM that posts here is NOT 72 years old. Nor does he use the moniker ABM1 on OregonLive.com.

Don't believe me? Ask that ABM1 person on the OregonLive.com forum his real first name, then post his response here. I know *our* ABM's real first name.

PBF


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

ProudBFan said:


> For the record:
> 
> THAT IS NOT THE ABM THAT POSTS HERE!
> 
> ...


He said it started with a "T" had and an "I" in the middle of it and ended with an "M". Doesn't make sense, does it mean anything to you?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

ProudBFan said:


> For the record:
> 
> THAT IS NOT THE ABM THAT POSTS HERE!
> 
> ...



Look at the conversation following this post: http://www.oregonlive.com/forums/blazers/index.ssf?artid=2107914

He even mentions the Blazer party:http://www.oregonlive.com/forums/blazers/index.ssf?artid=2107928


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I don't know if this has been mentioned anywhere, but I heard today from a fellow chemistry student that Raef may be bought out within a week. This was not from someone I know well, just someone I met in class, so I am not putting any stock in it. But i figure I would mention it and if anyone else has heard this then I would like to know.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

yuyuza1 said:


> Look at the conversation following this post: http://www.oregonlive.com/forums/blazers/index.ssf?artid=2107914
> 
> He even mentions the Blazer party:http://www.oregonlive.com/forums/blazers/index.ssf?artid=2107928


That could be an imposter who just picked up the ABM moniker from that Web site. The thing that makes me wonder is that I THINK he makes a reference to "Hap" in one of the threads... I spent like 10 minutes on that site earlier this evening before my head was about to explode from all of the noise and I had to stop.

Hopefully *our* ABM will stop by and clear this up soon. Damn time zone differences. 

Ed O.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

I heard that 2K sports haven't let any info out about 2K8 because the Blazers aren't done dealing. They are willing to hold the game until the trade deadline just to have the roster right.....


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Ed O said:


> That could be an imposter who just picked up the ABM moniker from that Web site. The thing that makes me wonder is that I THINK he makes a reference to "Hap" in one of the threads... I spent like 10 minutes on that site earlier this evening before my head was about to explode from all of the noise and I had to stop.
> 
> Hopefully *our* ABM will stop by and clear this up soon. Damn time zone differences.
> 
> Ed O.



Last olive link, I promise: http://www.oregonlive.com/forums/blazers/index.ssf?searchart?artid=2107967


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Wouldn't ABM mention something over here before mentioning something over there?


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Ed O said:


> That could be an imposter who just picked up the ABM moniker from that Web site. The thing that makes me wonder is that I THINK he makes a reference to "Hap" in one of the threads... I spent like 10 minutes on that site earlier this evening before my head was about to explode from all of the noise and I had to stop.
> 
> Hopefully *our* ABM will stop by and clear this up soon. Damn time zone differences.
> 
> Ed O.


I also hope he has a supporting affadavit from Jason Quick.

:yay:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Samuel said:


> Wouldn't ABM mention something over here before mentioning something over there?


Nah ABM loves us all here too much to do that. I mean, he just put up a thread today, and all it had about it was how much we rock!:biggrin:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

72 years old? How old is Schonely? :biggrin:


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

hasoos said:


> 72 years old? How old is Schonely? :biggrin:


103


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

papag said:


> 103


So, same age as Oden, then.

barfo


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

barfo said:


> So, same age as Oden, then.


Before they took the tonsils out. They were 19 each so he is now down to (counting fingers, remember one, scratch head) less than that.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Just wow.

Hey, I love ya'll, but was just having some _fun_ last night over at the 7-11 (O-Live Forum).

For the record, I'm 50 and a proud grandfather of one. :biggrin: 

BTW, today's the big day. :clap2:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

ABM said:


> Hey, I love ya'll, but was just having some _fun_ last night over at the 7-11 (O-Live Forum).


Ah, so you were kidding.



> BTW, today's the big day. :clap2:


Ah, so you... weren't?


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

I hope we don't trade Sergio/Fernandez.

These would be the player's I'd be willing to let go of...

*Pryz*
Raef
Frye (reluctant)
Outlaw (reluctant)
*Jones*
Webster (reluctant)
McBob
*Jack*
Green
Blake (very reluctant)

I'm not really interested in Conley.

EDIT: Samuel, I think he was, but I don't know. I don't know what to believe anymore! Today will tell I guess.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

ABM said:


> Just wow.
> 
> Hey, I love ya'll, but was just having some _fun_ last night over at the 7-11 (O-Live Forum).
> 
> ...


You sure have been in a feisty mood lately. Posting the "Official" thread and now this. Can't tell if you are serious or not. I can't handle another month of this. Hopefully it will be today and we can all take a rest.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Reep said:


> You sure have been in a feisty mood lately. Posting the "Official" thread and now this. Can't tell if you are serious or not. I can't handle another month of this. Hopefully it will be today and we can all take a rest.


Honestly.

A 2-for-1 roster thinning move involving Jack, then a Udoka signing for 1.8m would put my mind at ease until October. Otherwise I'm going to be checking in here far too often...


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

ProudBFan said:


> I don't see this Conley thing panning out at all, really. The Blazers would probably love to get Conley, but they would also be trying to thin the roster a bit in the process (Jack, Webster, and Przybilla, presumably). Well, the salaries there don't match, so Memphis would have to throw someone (or someones) else in. And if it was penned as a 3-for-2 deal, that other player would have to have a pretty hefty contract. And if that other player has a pretty hefty contract, it seems a bit odd that the buzz would be all about Conley.
> 
> I agree with KMD: Internet rumor that will never materialize in reality.
> 
> PBF


Do you know of any SF's with Memphis that may be on the block not named Rudy, who have a sweet shooting shot, that has some vet experience? I can think of one I like, and he would fit this team very well. He is also a very good ball handler to go with our young athletic team.

Just saying..... and speculating... 

well if this SF was traded with a draft pick who is unsigned... the draft pick would have no value trade wise...

so you could package the two together... for some players of ours who would be expendable if those 2 are acquired. Hmmmmmmm its an interesting idea and works CBA wise as well. Memphis would actually reduce their payroll a bit too. They are already under the cap.. maybe they want to reduce salary to sign a FA of their choice. To get them some value in return to comepensate for a #4 pick we could add a future pick to them as well...


Just saying..... and speculating... 

a three for two trade would reduce the number of contracts down from 15 to 14 allowing for another FA to be signed by us whom is generally loved around here...

Just saying..... and speculating... 

oh... and if another trade were to follow it up... it might be another two for one trade.... that would balance the seemingly inbalanced roster up to a more normal roster 

Just saying..... and speculating... 


Press conference's happen too


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

ABM said:


> Just wow.
> 
> Hey, I love ya'll, but was just having some _fun_ last night over at the 7-11 (O-Live Forum).
> 
> ...


Hmmm, big day....50. Colonoscopy? They recommend those at age 50. 

Enjoy. :biggrin:


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

i dont think anything is happening people are just babbling to help the summer pass


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

dwood615 said:


> i dont think anything is happening people are just babbling to help the summer pass



Babbling. Banging my head against the padded room wall. Trying to get loose of the straight jacket. Just remember. Its the people that can't handle being insane that make the rest of us look bad. :biggrin:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

e_blazer1 said:


> Hmmm, big day....50. Colonoscopy? They recommend those at age 50.
> 
> Enjoy. :biggrin:



Actually, I'm 50 + 7 or so months.

Oh, and I've already had mine done, thanks. :yay:


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

ABM said:


> Actually, I'm 50 + 7 or so months.
> 
> Oh, and I've already had mine done, thanks. :yay:


If not the colonoscopy, then . . . Cialis perscription finally came in?:whoknows:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Reep said:


> If not the colonoscopy, then . . . Cialis perscription finally came in?:whoknows:



That's pretty good. :biggrin: 

That being said, you should have seen the looks on everyone's faces when I walked into the doctor's office with this erection I had had for over 4 hours. Yeesh!

There is a Red Cross office next door to his. He simply directed me to go give blood.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

ABM said:


> That's pretty good. :biggrin:
> 
> That being said, you should have seen the looks on everyone's faces when I walked into the doctor's office with this erection I had had for over 4 hours. Yeesh!
> 
> There is a Red Cross office next door to his. He simply directed me to go give blood.



Now if you lived in Vegas, he would have directed you elsewhere . . .


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

ABM - You got my email still? Spill the beans please.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

And answer my PM, please.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

ABM said:


> That's pretty good. :biggrin:
> 
> That being said, you should have seen the looks on everyone's faces when I walked into the doctor's office with this erection I had had for over 4 hours. Yeesh!
> 
> There is a Red Cross office next door to his. He simply directed me to go give blood.


:lol: You crack me up. Cheers. :cheers:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Samuel said:


> And answer my PM, please.


And mine, too? :gopray:

PBF


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

ABM said:


> Oh, and I've already had mine done, thanks. :yay:


Okay. Well I guess you've had sufficient time to become full of **** again, then.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Trader Ed, if we pull a Jarret Jack, Joel Przybilla, and Martell Webster for Mike Miller and Mike Conley, I'll be very happy. As much as I'd hate to see those three guys leave, the compensation seems fair and attractive.

However, I'm not sure if that deal would work from a cap standpoint. What time is the Jones press conference scheduled for?


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm sure the only way Memphis gives up Conley and Miller is for Rodriguez, Webster, and Przy.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

That's an awful deal for Memphis.


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

Crimson the Cat said:


> I'm sure the only way Memphis gives up Conley and Miller is for Rodriguez, Webster, and Przy.



No way in hell Memphis trades their probably second best player for a piece of glass (przybilla), a raw 3 year guy (webster), and a point guard that is probably going to be likely inferior to Conley.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Crimson the Cat said:


> I'm sure the only way Memphis gives up Conley and Miller is for Rodriguez, Webster, and Przy.


I think I'd probably still do this if I'm Portland.

The big sticking point might actually be that we'd be messing up our grand "cap space in '09" scheme because Miller's contract lasts for one season longer than that.

If we don't want to mess up our cap space in '09 I think we'd have to do something like Joel + Martell for Damon (who'd be waived, I imagine), Stro Swift (maybe also waived), and Conley. That would give Memphis a couple million in extra cap space this summer (although I don't know what good free agents are left for them to target), and give us a lot of extra cap space in 2009. 

Would it be a good idea to basically trade Joel and Martell for Conley? Depends how good we think Conley is, I guess.

Stepping Razor


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Stepping Razor said:


> I think I'd probably still do this if I'm Portland.
> 
> The big sticking point might actually be that we'd be messing up our grand "cap space in '09" scheme because Miller's contract lasts for one season longer than that.
> 
> ...


No **** you do it. We're raping Memphis...

A bad trade, and it won't happen. Teams aren't gonna trade their rookies unless its for a KG caliber player, or they demand one(I.E. Kobe). So lets get the idea we are getting Conley or any other rookie in a trade..


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

I was responding to the inclusion of Jack. I don't think Memphis would be interested in Jack. If they were going to want a point guard from Portland it would be Rodriguez IMO.

I suppose it all depends on how badly they want out of Miller's contract and their forecasting of Rod and Web.

Personally, if I were Memphis I'd only deal Conley if Roy was involved.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> We're raping Memphis...


Very classy.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

Miller averaged 19, 5 and 4 while shooting 46% and almost leading the league in 3s per game. Why exactly would Memphis "want out" of his contract?


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey. I'm on a roll. I've put another poster on my ignore list.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

bmac said:


> Miller averaged 19, 5 and 4 while shooting 46% and almost leading the league in 3s per game. Why exactly would Memphis "want out" of his contract?


Agreed. He's still young and he provides starting level contribution every night. Plus he can play the two, which gives you a nice outside touch to counter with Gay's slashing, FTA athleticism.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

bmac said:


> Miller averaged 19, 5 and 4 while shooting 46% and almost leading the league in 3s per game. Why exactly would Memphis "want out" of his contract?


I was thinking cap space, but it's not making a lot of sense is it?

Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Crimson the Cat said:


> I'm sure the only way Memphis gives up Conley and Miller is for Rodriguez, Webster, and Przy.


Me too.... they get some added cap space too...

But I think that we are going to have to add a 2009 1st round pick to it. After all Conley was the #4 pick in the is years draft.

The thing that keeps buzzing in my head is... the Spanish connection Gasol and Sergio

or maybe instead of a 2009 1st round pick we included Fernandez... so they have 3x Spaniards

Sergio, Przybilla, Webster and the right to Fernandez for Miller and Conley????

Its just really weird how Conley is not signed yet


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Crimson the Cat said:


> I was thinking cap space, but it's not making a lot of sense is it?
> 
> Back to the drawing board.


new owners to reduce payroll and Rudy Gay


Miller and Conley woudl be about $11.17 mil
Sergio, Pryz and Webster about $9.54 (With a 1st rd pick or Fernandez added on the books later)

That reduces the payroll only $1.6 mil or so this year making them about $4.4 mil under the soft cap

who knows :whoknows: speculating can be fun


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Yeah I was lookng at Memphis and certainly some weird things have been happening there....

Why isn't Conley signed?

Why would they waive Alexander Johnson who played fairly well for them last year?

I think getting Miller and Conley would be the goal...I really don't want to see POR trade Fernandez...But I could see MEM interested ina Rodriguez, Pryzbilla, Webster & rights to Fernandez? for Miller and Conley....

Sergio's value is high and with POR getting Conley back (and having Koponen) I don't see any negative at all for POR.....both Sergio and Fernandez have rapport with Gasol from Ntl team experience...Mem has a void at SG with only Kinsey? there...Fernandez could step in there and\or Webster...

Perhaps POR adds a conditional 1st as part of the deal....

MEM has a nice frontline of Milicic, Gasol & Gay set up...they have Kinsey at SG, Warrick as a b\u, and Lowry as a PG...add to that Mix, Sergio at PG, Pryzbilla (Shore up the frontline...and the only legit C on the roster)....Webster (a b\u at SG) and possible Fernandez (SG) or...my hope Freeland (or Jack) and potentially a future lotto protect 1st....and I think you might have something enticing enough MEM.

I really don't want to see POR add Fernandez, but if they had to, I would....

Sergio, Webster, Pryzbilla and rights to Rudy Fernandez (or rights to Joel Freeland or Koponen) and a future lotto protected 1st
for
Mike Miller and Mike Conley

POR lineup

PG: Blake, Jack, Conley
SG: Roy, Jones
SF: Miller, Outlaw, Miles
PF: Aldridge, Frye, McRoberts
C: Oden, LaFrentz

Green goes to the NBDL and possibly Freeland if he was not part of this deal, or Koponen

I think this is why Pritchard is stockpiling talent...So he can make a larger treade like this and get a guy like Miller, whO IMO would be a good fit at SF with this team, and is still young enough at 27 to grow with the core group and get a guy Conley who has great potential at PG, familiarity with Oden and better fits the uptempo style POR wants to play allegedly....and I think there is a better chance of Conley becoming a very good NBA PG than Sergio....MEM however, may not think that, and perhaps they are also trying to appease Gasol...Anything is possible....


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah but they'll try to dump scrubs like Swift, Cardinal and Stoudamire before looking to get rid of Miller.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

Kmurph said:


> Sergio's value is high


Amongst Portland fans maybe, but no-one else is getting that excited about a guy that averaged 4 points and 3 assists last season. Yes, he's young so he didn't get many minutes and while he's obviously talented, he needs to bulk up a LOT and then actually prove something in the league before his "value is high".


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

Stoudamire, yes. I don't consider Swift and Cardinal scrubs. They actually put up relatively good numbers last year.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

Relative to what? Cardinal put up less than 5 points and only 2 rebounds a game last season. For just under $6m next season i'd definitely consider him a scrub.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> Amongst Portland fans maybe, but no-one else is getting that excited about a guy that averaged 4 points and 3 assists last season.


According to Pritchard and other Blazer insiders....POR has received some pretty eye opening offers for Sergio....So his value is likely more than you think it is....


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

It could very well be, but he's clearly not on the same level as Mike Conley, so expecting to get Conley AND Mike Miller for Sergio and a few other unproven guys (plus an overpaid, injury prone big man) is pretty unrealistic in my opinion.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

On same level as Conley? The guy has yet to play an NBA game and already he is better? 

hardly...

I think that remains to be seen...

Sergio has shown signs in his 1st year, I suspect Conley will as well...but as for who will be the better...that is eye of the beholder now and won't be more defined for another 2-5 years from now...

So I don't buy your "Not clearly on the same level"


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Kmurph said:


> On same level as Conley? The guy has yet to play an NBA game and already he is better?
> 
> hardly...
> 
> ...


Really? I can't imagine anyone other than some Blazers fans think that Sergio is half the prospect that Conley is. Conley just went #4 in one of the strongest drafts in a long, long time, and Sergio didn't even start on one of the worst teams in the NBA last year as a rookie.

I am glad we have Sergio, but I agree with those that say, as far as prospects go, Rodriguez is a tier below Conley.

Ed O.


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

I suppose not many people here watch the Grizzlies but there is no way Miller and Conley are dealt for Rudy + Sergio + Przybilla + Webster.

Memphis is very high on Conley, probably their starter. Conley is just as good as Sergio, younger. Webster and Przybilla are no way near the value for Miller. Miller is one of the best 3 point shooters in the league. The second best player in Memphis, fits the running style of Ivaroni and is still young. Webster is un unproven player that has a nice stroke but is too raw + Memphis has Gay to develop in that position. Przybilla will probably post up 3 points and 2 boards in 40 games due to being injured. The bonus would be Rudy but Memphis would have to wait one more year, and the Grizz probably don't want their team to become the Spanish NT filial.

Memphis doesn't deal 2 starters for these guys imo.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Another BS "insider" I see.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Ed O said:


> Really? I can't imagine anyone other than some Blazers fans think that Sergio is half the prospect that Conley is. Conley just went #4 in one of the strongest drafts in a long, long time, and Sergio didn't even start on one of the worst teams in the NBA last year as a rookie.
> 
> I am glad we have Sergio, but I agree with those that say, as far as prospects go, Rodriguez is a tier below Conley.
> 
> Ed O.



To add . . . Conley performed better in summer league this year v. Sergio.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

More said:


> Memphis is very high on Conley, probably their starter. Conley is just as good as Sergio, younger.


I guess they show it by the speed in which they sign their #4 1st round pick then

Why has Conley not signed with Memphis then?

give him the slotted amount + the 20% he can get if they are so high on him


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> Really? I can't imagine anyone other than some Blazers fans think that Sergio is half the prospect that Conley is. Conley just went #4 in one of the strongest drafts in a long, long time, and Sergio didn't even start on one of the worst teams in the NBA last year as a rookie.


Since when was draft position or draft strength for that matter ccompletely accurate for how one player rates over another in the NBA...

Must suck for Gilbert Arenas, Rashard Lewis and many others I guess...

Conley is certainly rated higher than Sergio was, more thought of as a future good NBA talent...but until he plays in the NBA, nothing is for certain...



> I am glad we have Sergio, but I agree with those that say, as far as prospects go, Rodriguez is a tier below Conley.


and I would agree that...IMO...I would rather have Conley than Sergio, and that...IMO...He is a better prospect...but I am not going to assume that he definitely will be....


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> Why has Conley not signed with Memphis then?


Yeah I am confused by this as well...


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Kmurph said:


> Yeah I am confused by this as well...


Mike Conley Sr. might be the reasons Mike Conley Jr. hasn't signed yet, or maybe they can't find a Penn?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Kmurph said:


> Since when was draft position or draft strength for that matter ccompletely accurate for how one player rates over another in the NBA...


Who's talking about completely accurate?



> Conley is certainly rated higher than Sergio was, more thought of as a future good NBA talent...but until he plays in the NBA, nothing is for certain...


There are only two ways to look at a player: current capabilities and prospects for improvement. Neither of these things can EVER be known for a certainty. Even with current production, we'd have to have the players playing with the same teammates in the same games under the same circumstances with a large population set to REALLY know which player is better.

With prospects, it's even less clear.

The thing is, we can't demand certainty. Sergio, in spite of his low draft position in a weak draft, his inability to secure a starting spot on a bad team as a rookie, and his being outplayed handily by Conley in the summer league this year, MIGHT turn out to be a better player than Conley. There's no question that might happen.

But playing the odds is what one needs to do when looking at prospects, and Conley is odds-on a much better prospect than Sergio.

Ed O.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Okay, today is almost over and I haven't heard anything. 

Come on ABM, spill or 'fess up.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

Trader Ed said:


> I guess they show it by the speed in which they sign their #4 1st round pick then
> 
> Why has Conley not signed with Memphis then?


As I understand it (although I'm not certain) unsigned picks only count against the cap by 80% of the rookie scale for their draft position, so Memphis would have around half a mil extra in cap space to go after FA's until they sign him. 

Obviously this only helps teams under the cap, since this would have no effect on exemptions.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Reep said:


> Okay, today is almost over and I haven't heard anything.
> 
> Come on ABM, spill or 'fess up.


Don't you know that tomorrow never comes!

I'm sure it's "coming soon." :biggrin:


----------



## MrWonderful (May 18, 2003)

395791.1. Who was the 
by bbjonesey, 7/23/07 20:09 ET 
Re: Hi, Rudy by ABM1, 7/23/07 
SF in rumored trade last week that caused the freak out? 

395791.1.1. Well... 
by ABM1, 7/23/07 20:10 ET 
Re: Hi, Rudy by ABM1, 7/23/07 
...while not totally confirmed, I had heard Mike Miller.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

MrWonderful said:


> 395791.1. Who was the
> by bbjonesey, 7/23/07 20:09 ET
> Re: Hi, Rudy by ABM1, 7/23/07
> SF in rumored trade last week that caused the freak out?
> ...


probably something like this

maybe add in a future pick or one of our young PG's


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

MrWonderful said:


> 395791.1. Who was the
> by bbjonesey, 7/23/07 20:09 ET
> Re: Hi, Rudy by ABM1, 7/23/07
> SF in rumored trade last week that caused the freak out?
> ...


For a bit further discussion on the subject, see thread 395584 over there.


----------



## MrWonderful (May 18, 2003)

So you are "BlazerBrass" eh, ABM?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

MrWonderful said:


> So you are "BlazerBrass" eh, ABM?


Nada. Not even close. :yay:


----------



## MrWonderful (May 18, 2003)

Oh, should I be confused?

395584. Pretty disappointing 
by BlazerBrass, 7/23/07 12:19 ET 
last few weeks.
I know we made a few moves and are really looking good for a few years down the road, but I'm pretty disappointed in not so much the moves that we made, but the moves that we didn't make.

I know for a fact that Pritchard tried hard to move JJ and Joel for a starting caliber SF. Just hearing some of the names that he was after was pretty exciting.

All in all, I'm glad he didn't make a move just to make a move, but it would have been really exciting if he would have gotten what he wanted.

As is, I just think there is too many players that are equally talented on this team and it's not going to make for good chemistry when everything plays out.

Having 3 PG's that deserve minutes never works out. Not to mention the fact that they want to run Roy at the PG some too.

395584.6.1.1. Nice, but who 
by bbjonesey, 7/23/07 12:56 ET 
Re: Pretty disappointing by BlazerBrass, 7/23/07 
were the SFs that were headed our way?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I remember someone who claimed to be in the know posted a picture of a white teddy bear on Oregonlive.com as a hint... clearly a Mike Miller reference.

It's weird that there have been so many "leaks" this summer that have been entirely void of substance in the end.

Ed O.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> I remember someone who claimed to be in the know posted a picture of a white teddy bear on Oregonlive.com as a hint... clearly a Mike Miller reference.
> 
> It's weird that there have been so many "leaks" this summer that have been entirely void of substance in the end.
> 
> Ed O.


That poster would have been me. And, I only posted the picture as a basic greeting to SeattleBlaze (who happens to live in West Seattle). It had no other significance....although, it sure did generate a LOT of interest and guess work. :lol:


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

that's weird


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Our board "insiders" on all Blazer boards have to be the worst "Insiders" on the net. No substance at all. Not yet anyways.


----------



## Bob Whitsitt (Jul 12, 2007)

Good call with this one, ABM.

Accurate as always.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Bob Whitsitt said:


> Good call with this one, ABM.
> 
> Accurate as always.


Should I be laughing or blushing?


----------

